# [Essentials] Films



## Danny600kill (Dec 30, 2009)

Essentials [ 25+ Votes ]


Recommended [ 10+ Votes ]


Noteworthy [ 5+ Votes ]



Spoiler



Avatar	[7]
Lord of the Rings Trilogy 	[6]
The Dark Knight 	[6]
The Matrix	[5]



Others [ >5 ]



Spoiler



300	[2]
28 Days Later 	
50 First Dates	
A Clockwork Orange	
A Simple Plan	
A.I.	
Ace Ventura ( Series )	[2]
Amelie	
Angels With Dirty Faces	
Animal Farm	
Antitrust	
Armour Of God	
Army Of Darkness	
Astro Boy 	
Beverly Hills Cops	
Big	
Big Trouble In Little China	
Black Sheep	
Blazing Saddles	
Blues Brothers	
Braveheart	[2]
Brazil 	
Butterfly effect	
Caddyshack	
Casino	
Cheech And Chongs Up In Smoke	
City Of Lost Children	
Clash of the Titans	
Class of Nuke Em High	
Clerks	[2]
Clerks II	
Cloverfield	
Damienmen II	
Dark City	
Dawn Of The Dead (1978)	
Dawn of the Dead (remake)	
Day Of The Dead (1985)	
Death Note Movies (1+2)	
Die Hard	
Dirty Rotten Scoundrels	
District 9 	
Dog Bite Dog	
Dogma	[2]
Dumb & Dumber	
Dumb & Dumberer	
Elf	
Enemy of the State	[2]
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind	
Face/Off	
Fallen	
Falling Down	
Fight Club	
Final Destination	[2]
Fist Of Fury	
Fist Of Legend	[2]
Fletch	
Fletch Lives	
Forrest Gump	
Friday The 13th (1980)	
Full Time Killer	
Gangs of New York	[2]
Gangster No 1	
Ghost 	
Ghostbusters	
Goodfellas	
Grumpier Old Men	
Grumpy Old Men	
Half Baked	[2]
Hard Boiled	
Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle	
High Plains Drifter	
Home Alone	[2]
Hot Fuzz	[3]
Hot Rod	[2]
House of the Dead	
Howl's Moving Castle	
I am Legend	[2]
Idiocracy	
Indiana Jones 2 	
Inglorious Basterds	
Ip Man	
Jakob the Liar	
Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back	
Karate Kid	
Kindergarten Cop	
King Kong (Original)	[2]
Knocked Up 	
Kung Fu Hustle	
Legend of the Drunken Master	
Legends of the Fall 	
Leon: The Professional	
Lesbian Vampire Killers	
Lion King	
Little Caesar	
Little Miss Sunshine	
Lock, Stock and 2 Smoking Barrels	
Love Actually	[2]
Lucky number slevin	
Mallrats	
Meet the Fockers	
Meet the Parents	
Metropolis	
Michael Clayton	
Minority Report	[3]
MST3K the Movie	
Muppets from space 	
Napolean Dynamite	[2]
National Treasure ( Both )	[2]
Near Dark	
Night Of The Living Dead (1968)	
Nightwatch	
Ocean's 11	[2]
Office Space	
Oldboy 	
Once Upon A Time In America	
Once Upon A Time In China	
One Night In Mongkok	
Ong bak 2	
Pan's Labyrinth 	[3]
Paranormal Activity	
Peacock	
Pirates of the Carribean	[2]
Planet of the Apes	[2]
Pretty Woman 	
Prey For Death	
Project A	
Rain Man	
Rambo III	
Requiem For A Dream 	
Return Of The Ninja	
Robin Hood: Men in Tights	
Rocky Trilogy	
Run Fatboy Run	[3]
Rush Hour Trilogy	[2]
Saving Private Ryan	[3]
Saw	[3]
Scanners	
See No Evil, Hear No Evil	
Serendipity 	
Seven Swords	
Sha Po Lang	
Shanghai Dreams	
Shark Skin Man and Peach Hip Girl (Japan)	
Shaun of the Dead	[3]
Shawshank Redemption	
Shogun Assassin	
Shoot Em Up	
Show Time	
Sin City	
Sleepwalkers	
Snatch	[2]
Something Something Something Darkside	
Soylent Green	
Spaceballs	
Spiderman (Series)	
Spies Like Us	
Star Trek (2009)	
Star Trek (Originals)	
Star Wars (Series)	[2]
Stripes	
Summer Rental	
Sunshine 	
Superbad 	[2]
Superman	
Sympathy for Lady Vengeance	
Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance	[2]
Terminator (Series)	[3]
The 40 Year Old Virgin	[2]
The 6th sense	
The Big Lebowski	[2]
The Day the Earth Stood Still (original)	
The Day the Earth Stood Still (remake)	
The Departed	
The Dream Team	
The Evil Dead	
The Exorcist	
The Faculty	
The Fountain	
The Godfather	
The Goonies	
The Hangover 	
The Harry Potter Movies	
The Hitcher (1986)	
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy	
The Jerk	
The Jungle Book (1967)	
The Killer	
The Killing Fields	
The Lost Boys	
The Omen	
The Onion Field	
The Orphanage 	[2]
The Princess Bride	
The Prophecy	
The Strangers	
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)	
The Thing	
The Thomas Crown Affair	
The Wicker Man (1973) 	[2]
The Wizard Of Oz	
They Live	[2]
Titanic	[2]
Tommy Boy	
Total Recall	
Toxic Avenger	
Toy Soldiers	
Toy Story	
Transformers (Series)	[2]
Twin Town	
UHF	
Vanilla Sky 	
Very Bad Things	
Videodrome	
Violent Cop	
Wanted	
War Of The Worlds (1953)	[2]
War of the Worlds (2005)	
Watchmen	
WaterWorld	
White Heat	
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory	
X-Men ( Series )	
Yellow Submarine	
Zatoichi	
Zombieland



Rules
1. You can only vote for a film once
2. Don't edit your post to add another film, just make a new one
3. No Pr0n obviously
4. Full English Film Name (Unless not English, then please specify language)
5. When adding film do not put +1 or anything else before or after the title. ( Film dates are excepted if needed )
6. Please use capital letters and correct spelling for film titles.
Thank You

Last Update : 05/01/10 ( Post 36 )


----------



## Jaems (Dec 30, 2009)

Sunshine +1
28 Days Later +1
Brazil +1
The Wicker Man (1973) +1
Pan's Labyrinth +1
The Orphanage +1

I can't think of anything other than what's on my shelf right now.
I'll be back later.


----------



## ericling (Dec 31, 2009)

+1 for
Avatar
Rush Hour 3
Indiana Jones 2


----------



## Leon1977 (Dec 31, 2009)

+1 Avatar
+1 Legends of the Fall
+1 The Dark Knight
+1 Serendipity
+1 Pretty Woman
+1 Ghost
+1 Lord of the Rings Trilogy
+1 The Matrix (1st film only!!!)
+1 District 9
+1 The Hangover
+1 Knocked Up
+1 Superbad
+1 Titanic


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2009)

Star Wars : A New Hope
Star Wars : The Empire Strikes Back
Star Wars : Return Of The Jedi
The Wicker Man (1973)
Clerks
Dogma
Ip Man
Sha Po Lang
Fist Of Legend
Return Of The Ninja
Prey For Death
King Kong (1933)
A Clockwork Orange
Snatch
Planet Of The Apes (1968)
War Of The Worlds (1953)
The Wizard Of Oz
Gangster No 1
Goodfellas
Casino
Little Caesar
Angels With Dirty Faces
White Heat
Fist Of Legend
Fist Of Fury
Ghostbusters
Caddyshack
Stripes
The Jerk
Hard Boiled
The Killer
The Exorcist
Shogun Assassin
Zatoichi
Violent Cop
Full Time Killer
One Night In Mongkok
Dog Bite Dog
Night Of The Living Dead (1968)
Dawn Of The Dead (1978)
Day Of The Dead (1985)
Cheech And Chongs Up In Smoke
Half Baked
The Prophecy
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)
Friday The 13th (1980)
Scanners
Videodrome
Snatch
Lock, Stock and 2 Smoking Barrels
Office Space
Idiocracy
The Thing
They Live
Big Trouble In Little China
Project A
Armour Of God
Once Upon A Time In China
Once Upon A Time In America
Seven Swords
The Evil Dead
Army Of Darkness
Superman
The Killing Fields
High Plains Drifter
Peacock
Shanghai Dreams
Toxic Avenger
Class of Nuke Em High
The Jungle Book (1967)
The Onion Field
The Strangers
Blazing Saddles
The Omen
Damienmen II
The Hitcher (1986)
Near Dark
Twin Town
Animal Farm

That'll do..... for now.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 31, 2009)

Vanilla Sky 
WaterWorld
Toy Soldiers
Cloverfield
Minority Report


----------



## Tsukyndale (Dec 31, 2009)

The Matrix
Little Miss Sunshine
Minority Report
Half Baked
Clerks
Clerks II
Dogma
Pan's Labyrinth
The Orphanage
Superbad
The Dark Knight
The 40 Year Old Virgin
Love, Actually


----------



## Satangel (Dec 31, 2009)

Titanic
The Dark Knight
Lord of the Rings Fellowship of the Ring
Lord of the Rings The Two Towers
Lord of the Rings Return of the King
Snatch
300


----------



## prowler (Dec 31, 2009)

Howls Moving Castle
TOY STORY! :3

I don't watch that many 'serious' films lol


----------



## Theraima (Dec 31, 2009)

+1 Showtime

+1 Rush Hour trilogy

+1 Die Hard (all of them)

+1 Beverly Hills Cop (all of them)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2009)

+1 to all the following

- The Godfather
- The Matrix
- The Lord of the Rings (all three, extended editions)
- Star Trek (2009 film)
- Star Trek: The Motion Picture
- Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
- Star Trek III: The Search for Spock
- Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
- Star Trek V: The Final Frontier
- Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country
- Star Trek: Generations
- Star Trek: First Contact
- Star Trek: Insurrection
- Star Trek: Nemesis
- The 40 Year Old Virgin
- King Kong (1933 film)
- 300
- Sin City
- Watchmen
- Shaun of the Dead
- Hot Fuzz
- Run Fatboy Run
- Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle
- Yellow Submarine

I think of more later.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 31, 2009)

National Treasure 1 and 2


EDIT: Also add "The Faculty"


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 31, 2009)

the matrix (1)
pans labyrinth
lucky number slevin
butterfly effect
the dark knight
the 6th sense
ong bak 2
Lord of the Rings Fellowship of the Ring
Lord of the Rings The Two Towers
Lord of the Rings Return of the King


----------



## Jaems (Dec 31, 2009)

The Fountain +1
Requiem For A Dream +1
Metropolis +1
Michael Clayton +1
Oldboy +1
Sympathy for Lady Vengeance +1
Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance +1


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 1, 2010)

Napolean Dynamite +1
Avatar +1
The Lord of the Rings Trilogy +1
The Harry Potter Movies +1
The Saw Series +1
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy +1


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 1, 2010)

Update List Since Turtle's Post

New Rule. 
When adding your film recommendations please don't put +1 or anything else ( Except for film date if needed ) before or after your film. Makes the job a lot easier for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanx


----------



## Satangel (Jan 1, 2010)

National Treasure 1
Run Fatboy Run
Saving Private Ryan
Forrest Gump
Robin Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 1, 2010)

Updated Since Santangel's Post


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 1, 2010)

Shark Skin Man and Peach Hip Girl (Japan)
Rambo III
Rocky II
Sympathy for Mr Vengeance (Korea)


----------



## john.jingle (Jan 1, 2010)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
A.I.
Lion King
Every PIXAR film (except maybe Cars)
Saving Private Ryan
Fight Club
Inglorious Basterds


----------



## outgum (Jan 1, 2010)

Avatar?
Astro Boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Paranormal Activity
Clash of the Titans!
Iron Man 2 (When it gets released)
Sherlock Holmes (2009)



And BOOO to the Saw Series, they Suck >_> after like Saw II, They got booooring


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 1, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Avatar?
> Astro Boy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## outgum (Jan 1, 2010)

YOu didnt add sherlock holmes in?


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 2, 2010)

^^ Sly, very Sly

I will add it with my next update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sherlock Holmes (2009)
just for reference


----------



## Westside (Jan 2, 2010)

Pirates


nuff said.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Pirates
> 
> 
> nuff said.



What one?


----------



## driverzx (Jan 3, 2010)

Why the fuck is The Big Lebowski not in the list yet? And why aren't the Blues Brothers either?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 3, 2010)

+1 for The Saw Series


----------



## cracker (Jan 3, 2010)

As best as I could narrow it down... Still a ton I forgot about I'm sure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



50 First Dates
A Simple Plan
Ace Ventura - Pet Detective
Ace Ventura - When Nature Calls
Antitrust
Big
Black Sheep
Braveheart
Dark City
Dawn of the Dead (remake)
Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
Dumb & Dumber
Dumb & Dumberer
Enemy of the State
Face/Off
Fallen
Falling Down
Final Destination
Fletch
Fletch Lives
Gangs of New York
Grumpier Old Men
Grumpy Old Men
Home Alone
I Am Legend
Jakob the Liar
Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back
Karate Kid
Kindergarten Cop
Kung Fu Hustle
Legend of the Drunken Master
Mallrats
Meet the Fockers
Meet the Parents
MST3K the Movie
Napolean Dynamite
Ocean's 11 (remake)
Rain Man
Saving Private Ryan
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Shawshank Redemption
Shoot Em Up
Sleepwalkers
Soylent Green
Spaceballs
Spiderman
Spiderman 2
Spies Like Us
Summer Rental
Terminator 2
The Big Lebowski
The Day the Earth Stood Still (original)
The Day the Earth Stood Still (remake)
The Dream Team
The Goonies
The Lost Boys
The Princess Bride
The Thomas Crown Affair
They Live
Tommy Boy
Total Recall
Transformers
Transformers - Revenge of the Fallen
UHF
Very Bad Things
Wanted
War of the Worlds (1953)
War of the Worlds (2005)
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
X-Men
X-Men 2
X-Men 3


----------



## Satangel (Jan 3, 2010)

driverzx said:
			
		

> Why the fuck is The Big Lebowski not in the list yet? And why aren't the Blues Brothers either?



We just started this list, no need to rant already  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ace Ventura - Pet Detective
Ace Ventura - When Nature Calls
Braveheart
Enemy of the State
Final Destination
Gangs of New York
Home Alone
I am Legend
Ocean's 11


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 3, 2010)

+1 for Avatar, Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Saw and Pirates of the Carribean.
New addition: Lesbian Vampire Killers (which is not a porn movie, it's one of the best comedies evar)


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 3, 2010)

Updated since Demonbart


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 3, 2010)

+1 to

The Matrix
Avatar
Transformers
Transformers: Revenge of Fallen
The Dark Knight

Can`t think of any more right now.


----------



## _Burai_ (Jan 5, 2010)

+1 for
Avatar
Terminator 2
Terminator 4
Planet of the Apes
Lord of the ring 1
Lord of the ring 2
Lord of the ring 3
The Dark Knight
Pirates of the Carribean 1,2,3,4

More to come... (can't remember more)


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jan 5, 2010)

+1 For:...
Shaun of the Dead
Hot Fuzz
Hot Rod
Death Note Movies (1+2)
Something Something Something Darkside
House of the Dead


----------



## WildWon (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey! Jackdanielchan has the right idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+1 to:

Shaun Of The Dead
Hot Fuzz
Hot Rod
LotR: FotR
LotR: tTT
LotR: RotK
The Departed
Leon: The Professional
Nightwatch
Zombieland
Elf
Amelie
City Of Lost Children
Love Actually

(heh, those last 3 are three my Wife showed me, that i LOVED. Everyone needs to see those last 3.)


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 5, 2010)

Updated Since Wildwon ( Post 36 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wow you guys like your films. 

Least were seeing some films with +5 votes. Keep voting Guys


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jan 5, 2010)

Triology time!

Back to the Future
Star Wars (parts IV-VI)
Indiana Jones: Raiders,Temple & Crusade- the fourth one sucked
Die Hard (1-3, part 4 wasn't quite good enough)

Also,

The Matrix (just the first one)
Kung Fu Panda
Uncle Buck
Goldfinger
Batman Begins
The Dark Night
Oldboy

and i'll think of more later....


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 For:

Gran Torino
Kung Fu Panda
300
The Lion King
Hercules
Step Brothers
The Dark Knight


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2010)

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
Brazil
Spirited Away
Napoleon Dynamite
Chinatown
Pan's Labyrinth
Psycho
This is Spinal Tap
Nobody Knows
The Gladiator
The Battle of Algiers
Fist of Legend


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 22, 2010)

Independence Day
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Avatar
The Dark Knight
Spiderman Trilogy
Back to the Future Trilogy
The Butterfly Effect
The Matrix
Hot Rod


----------



## Cyan (Apr 22, 2010)

The vote is a little biased, because good but not so known movies will have a bad score anyway.

Movie:
My sassy girl (The Korean version, not the washed American adaptation) (this is the entry I thought which deserve better score, but will not as nobody will vote for it)
Brave heart

Anime:
Nausicäa
Mimi wo sumaseba


----------



## pitman (Apr 22, 2010)

The Mask
Dumb and Dumber
Liar Liar
Hot Fuzz
Shaun of the Dead
The Princess Bride
Clerks
Dogma
Snatch
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
American History X
Fight Club
Death to Smoochy


----------

